# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل ترکیب عدد فارسی و حروف انگلیسی

## maaaaaa

با سلام

در ساخت گزارشم در کریستال ریپورت تعدادی فیلد دارم که نمایش آنها باید به صورت ترکیبی از اعداد فارسی و حروف انگلیسی باشه،مانند u 28850 s ،می خوام اعدادم فارسی بشن،
تمامی فونتهای نوع B.... و arial و arabic را هم امتحان کردم ،حتی روی فیلد هم راست کلیک کردم و در سر برگ paragraph هم قسمت reading را right to left قرار دادم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم .....
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.

با تشکر.

----------


## Marjan_pr

چیزی که فارسی و یا انگلیسی بودن اعداد رو مشخص میکنه ، وجود حروف فارسی یا انگلیسی در کنار اعداد مورد نظرتونه ، متاسفانه کریستال ریپورت 10 توی این موضوع یه کم ضعف داره !

( یه موضوع یادم نرفته بگم که بعضی مواقع اون چیزی که چاپ میشه با پیش نمایش فرق داره ، امتحان کنید شاید نتیجه گرفتین )

----------

